# Mastering for Epic Orchestral Trailer Music



## Joe Totino (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you're all continuing to do well and stay healthy. A few months ago I put out a walkthrough video of one of my trailer tracks "Prepare for Battle". If you didn't get to check that out, here's the link:



A few folks were interested in hearing more about my mastering process for this track, and my mastering process in general. So I thought I'd do another video where I master the track from scratch, and talk about my go-to mastering tools, and thought process for mastering. Please let me know if you guys have any questions. And if there are any other topics you'd like to see, shoot me a message!

Enjoy!


----------

